# Kreis Muster erstellen mit Illustrator oder Corel



## julchen (17. November 2007)

Hallo, 
ich möchte gerne ein Muster erstellen für eine Füllung. Das Muster soll aus vielen Kreisen bestehen, welche von groß auf klein auslaufen. Beim auslaufen soll noch eine Transparenz eingefügt werden. In der Anlage ist ein Beispiel wie es ungefähr aussehen soll.

Es geht nur um die Kreise.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. November 2007)

Hi,
sollche Technodots kannst du mit dem Rasterbator erstellen.

Gruß


----------



## Roman-studios (24. November 2007)

Cooles Program


----------



## ink (24. November 2007)

Daniel Mannheimer hat gesagt.:


> Plug-In: Retrodots von DragonFly


Ansonsten gibs n A**** voll Tutorials im Netz.
zb http://www.mytutorials.info/modules/tutorials/viewtutorial.php?tid=1
http://www.gfx-scene.de/index.php4?go=tutorial&id=20

Um durch die Tuts deinen Effekt zu bekommen, einfach Auswahl invertieren...

In Illu kannst du Kreise machen (wie du sie brauchst) und die per Frei verzerren perspektivisch verändern.

Peez


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. November 2007)

@roman:


> Cooles Program


Warum so ein sarkastisches Augenrollen?


----------



## Roman-studios (24. November 2007)

Nur so


----------

